# TB coding



## Decker (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there a code for the following situation:
   Nurse sees patient for positive TB, gets weight and perscribes meds.  The patient is not seen by a NP or MD.  Is there a code for this?  Patient was seen at a county clinic. The NP is on site....


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 15, 2010)

The nurse cannot render a new dx nor prescribe meds.


----------

